# If you're on Rogers, what's your Data Plan?



## 5andman (Oct 15, 2006)

*If you're on Rogers, what's your Data Plan?*
(Assuming you have an unlocked iPhone)


----------



## mattigee (Jan 27, 2008)

I had a 50meg data plan for 3 months, and used wifi at home and work, and only used the edge network for "minimal" amounts, and still ended up with data bills for over $500 monthly... I have since scaled back to 25 megs and hop on all avail wifi networks
That is until Rogers does something about the data plans.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

I just have a basic 5 MB Navigate plan. I only use it to check email, weather, stocks, and the occasional map. I always turn off EDGE when I'm not using it, otherwise the iPhone will run up excessive data charges when idle. I use Wi-Fi anywhere I can.


----------



## cyberphox (Jul 11, 2007)

none..i use wifi only...data is just too much


----------



## Meleemark (Mar 3, 2007)

AppleAuthority said:


> I just have a basic 5 MB Navigate plan. I only use it to check email, weather, stocks, and the occasional map. I always turn off EDGE when I'm not using it, otherwise the iPhone will run up excessive data charges when idle. I use Wi-Fi anywhere I can.


Wow for an Apple Authority you don't seem to know your stuff. The iPhone will not run up excessive data charges when idle. At least mine doesn't. Perhaps yours is bored and is surfing porn.


----------



## bytemonger (Dec 11, 2006)

I have the $65 for 1 gig plan. Boy i would have to surf a lot of porn to use it all. My usage runs about 150mb per months for surfing and not much email. Use free networks when it wants to but mostly just at home. Never have used more than 1gb yet.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Meleemark said:


> Wow for an Apple Authority you don't seem to know your stuff. The iPhone will not run up excessive data charges when idle. At least mine doesn't. Perhaps yours is bored and is surfing porn.


Well, 12 MBs worth of data may not sound like much to you, but when a Rogers bill comes to your front door in excess of $400, when it should be $50, it suddenly becomes what I call "an excessive data charge", and an unpleasant one at that. Perhaps you have bottomless pockets, but alas, I do not. And according to Rogers, my iPhone accumulated about seven megs or so of that charge on New Years Eve, when the phone was definitely not in use. Now I may not have an answer as to why the phone did that, but perhaps I should forward your suggestion that the phone was "bored" and "surfing porn" all by itself? Sounds like you know the inner workings of the iPhone better than Apple themselves.

:clap: :lmao:


----------



## 5andman (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm just wondering if anybody out there has managed to discover a hidden gem.


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

Meleemark said:


> Wow for an Apple Authority you don't seem to know your stuff. The iPhone will not run up excessive data charges when idle. At least mine doesn't. Perhaps yours is bored and is surfing porn.


I agree. As long as you don't have mail auto-checking, or some other Internet enabled app doing stuff in the background, there's absolutely no reason your iPhone would be running up your EDGE bill.

I have the 10MB/$10 navigate plan, but could probably survive on the 5MB plan, since I only use EDGE for occasional email, weather, stocks and maps. I only do serious surfing when on wifi. Don't bother turning off EDGE, I'm just aware of my connection status before I surf. My iPhone has never run up an unexpected bill. It's not that hard to just look at the indicator to see if I'm using wifi or EDGE.


----------



## cyberphox (Jul 11, 2007)

i think his point was he agrees there is no reason why the phone should be doing that...however it doesnt sound like Rogers rolled over and said oh ok we wont charge ya for that...after a bill like that..pays to be cautious i guess


----------



## Sean.Perrin (Aug 13, 2007)

5andman said:


> I'm just wondering if anybody out there has managed to discover a hidden gem.


I signed up for the 12 MB data plan on FIDO for an extra 7 bucks, and it comes with unlimited use for 4 months. You can even switch or cancel from it after the four months if you so choose.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm on Fido but still holding out for a reasonably priced unlimited data plan. The WiFi coverage in Vancouver is pretty good though, so the longer they take the less likely I will be getting any data plan whatsoever. It would be nice to have, but its certainly not essential.


----------



## Captain Mac (Nov 21, 2007)

I got the 1GB for $65 plan and it works fine. My only concern with going with a lower level plan would be that I've noticed that the EDGE usage data on the iPhone seems to be WAAAY lower than that on my Rogers bill. I've had nowhere near 1 GB of usage, but if I'd have only signed up to the 10MB Vision plan last month I'd have had an additional $600 data bill - that's scary!


----------



## gngan (Apr 6, 2005)

I am on the 5mb plan now, just to see how fast my iPhone can eat up the plan. Web surfing can run me out quickly. So, until Rogers come up with more affordable plans, I am restricting myself to use EDGE for email headline checking. Will use wifi as much as possible.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

cyberphox said:


> i think his point was he agrees there is no reason why the phone should be doing that...however it doesnt sound like Rogers rolled over and said oh ok we wont charge ya for that...after a bill like that..pays to be cautious i guess


Yeah I don't have a clue as to why it sucked up data like it did. I do have Mail auto-checking enabled, but it checks once an hour, and I have low volume email being routed to the iPhone. The only thing potentially could be one of the unlocking tools, like SSH? I'm not sure if it does a ping or something frequent enough to rack up 7 or 8 megs in a matter of a couple hours. I didn't have any other internet apps on the phone at the time.

I just personally think its better to be safe than sorry, so I turn off EDGE when I don't need it. If I had a bigger plan (or if Rogers' overage charges were cheaper) it probably would not be an issue, but I do not want to take that chance again. Besides, there are more than enough WiFi hotspots when I really need data.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

i have the "unlimited" data, and have never, ever, EVERRRRRRR use anything of it. I just do email. still, i do feel that something is missing in my wireless world, but i never get surprises when my bill comes.


----------



## Kullgoran (Jan 24, 2008)

My Iphone should be spewed up by Customs any day now so I'm about to hit Rogers up for a sim card. Obviously, unless I'm not in the know, Rogers data plans are still beyond stupid. I want to turn EDGE off so I can't accidently use it. How is that done on my new Iphone?

thanks


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

I called Rogers and asked that they disable Edge support on my iPhone. That way, I rely strictly on wifi...which is in abundance in this town.


----------



## gngan (Apr 6, 2005)

Kullgoran said:


> My Iphone should be spewed up by Customs any day now so I'm about to hit Rogers up for a sim card. Obviously, unless I'm not in the know, Rogers data plans are still beyond stupid. I want to turn EDGE off so I can't accidently use it. How is that done on my new Iphone?
> 
> thanks


I think EDGE is off by default when the iPhone comes new. I had to look up in the Internet to find out that you have to set up in the EDGE control panel before it will make an EDGE connection. So you should be pretty safe that way.


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

gngan said:


> I think EDGE is off by default when the iPhone comes new. I had to look up in the Internet to find out that you have to set up in the EDGE control panel before it will make an EDGE connection. So you should be pretty safe that way.


Exactly. Just don't input the Rogers EDGE APN settings, and you won't be able to use EDGE. If you are installing third party apps via Installer.app, you could take it one step further and turn off EDGE completely using an application called "Services".


----------



## TheDirtyOne (Sep 5, 2007)

I refuse to give my hard earned cash to Rogers' deep pockets. It's like being raped and then paying for the service. I'm amazed at how much some of you spend on data. But to each their own.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

madgunde said:


> Exactly. Just don't input the Rogers EDGE APN settings, and you won't be able to use EDGE. If you are installing third party apps via Installer.app, you could take it one step further and turn off EDGE completely using an application called "Services".


Strange. I have a 1.1.2 iPhone and it is able to get an EDGE connection with the APN settings left blank. I turn it off by putting in random info.


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

AppleAuthority said:


> Strange. I have a 1.1.2 iPhone and it is able to get an EDGE connection with the APN settings left blank. I turn it off by putting in random info.


You mean you get the little blue square with an "E" in it, or you actually have connectivity, and can access web pages, email etc.? Having the little blue "E" indicator does not mean you have a working EDGE connection, it just means that an EDGE network has been detected and is available.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

I'm still able to access web pages, email, etc. And the usage counter reflects it. Again, with the APN fields left blank (it also works with the usual "internet.com" etc. info).

I found a program called "iToggle" which allows me to toggle the EDGE hardware on and off as required.


----------

